# Does a Bear poop in the woods



## lostprophet (Jul 17, 2007)

The gentle giants that are the endangered European Brown Bear


*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES

1




2




3




4




5




6




7




*


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 17, 2007)

all i think when i look at these is "stay away from me"  i know a guy who was attacked by a grizzly, it ended worse for the grizzly, but he's got some crazy scars to show off now.

i've only encountered black bears.

nice shots though, whats between you and him?


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 17, 2007)

only thing between me and them was a 4ft fence and a 15ft drop


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 17, 2007)

Good series. I especially like 1, 6 and 7.  The closeups of its face really appeal to me.


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Jul 17, 2007)

It looks like the bear was ready to be photographed, he or she is just posing away for the camera lol. Very nice photographs.


----------



## Garrentee (Jul 18, 2007)

does a european bear speak french or german?

nice shots!!!!


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 18, 2007)

Garrentee said:


> does a european bear speak french or german?
> 
> nice shots!!!!



a mix of both  Freman as its known


----------



## TLI (Jul 18, 2007)

love your shots prophet...but all the fun is in getting the shots of the animals in the wild, where the only thing between you and them is air


----------



## TIM9G (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice pics Andy, where were they taken? I like shot #1 he has a coat like the rug in my parents livingroom 

Tim
www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------



## Holly (Jul 18, 2007)

More great shots Andy!


----------



## dab_20 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, awesome shots! I really like 1 because you filled the whole frame with the bear. They're all wonderful!


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 19, 2007)

TIM9G said:


> Nice pics Andy, where were they taken? I like shot #1 he has a coat like the rug in my parents livingroom
> 
> Tim
> www.9g-photography.fotopic.net



they were taken at Whipsnade

cheers


----------

